# Portugal: Info required PLEASE, Barragems, Wild, Aires, etc



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Having read another thread regarding Portugal we are now very seriously considering heading there next Summer for 8 weeks (July, August so ACSI is out of it unfortunately).

Obviously, there aren't anything like as many Aires as France, but from reading this post it looks like there are lots of alternatives.

A few questions if I may:

1) Are we likely to find places without it costing us a fortune in Campsite fees?

2) If we wanted to do a few Campsites, are they reasonably priced in the peak summer months, or do they do as the Spanish and inflate the prices scandalously?

3) Is wild camping popular / tolerated?

4) Is it OK to get your table and chairs out? (both wild and Barragems)

5) Is there a charge for the Barragems?

6) What is the best method of finding them? (recommend a particular map)?

7) How likely are we to get on these places during the School Holiday weeks?

THANKS


----------



## grouch

Hi Ian and Suzy 

Portugal can be a bit hilly you know. I only go in the winter and somewhere I think I have heard that wild camping at the barragems in the summer is not on. In the past wild camping on the Algarve can result in at best being moved on and at worst being fined. Once not only having to hand over all details etc. the Police actually asked for my mother's maiden name. Having said that there are cheap aires around and probably are detailed in the Vicarious Book Spanish and Portugese Aires.

Teresa


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

grouch said:


> Hi Ian and Suzy
> 
> Portugal can be a bit hilly you know. I only go in the winter and somewhere I think I have heard that wild camping at the barragems in the summer is not on. In the past wild camping on the Algarve can result in at best being moved on and at worst being fined. Once not only having to hand over all details etc. the Police actually asked for my mother's maiden name. Having said that there are cheap aires around and probably are detailed in the Vicarious Book Spanish and Portugese Aires.
> 
> Teresa


Hi Teresa, hope you are well.

lol, at the hilly comment. It isn't "too" much of a problem now thanks to hypnosis.

We haven't done much research on Portugal yet (this is my first post on the matter). But an opening has come up for next year, making this a distinct possibility so we are definitely interested in all / any info.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## 113016

We did Atlantic Spain and Portugal a couple of years ago and spent the whole of June in Portugal.
We went down the coast from Galicia to just north of Lisbon and although we did have the Acsi as a back up, we never used even one camp site. There was never one where or when we wanted one!
We just looked for the port, or harbour and found overnight parking and even a few aire's quite easy.
Water is everywhere, every village seems to have a tap and cassette emptying was not a problem. Either designated drains or toilets.
July and August will obviously be busier and maybe more difficult.
It is also looking to be our 2014 tour choice for June, July.
Can't help with inland as we only did the coast.


----------



## 1302

Plenty of info on our blg. We styed at a couple of barragems and a great site at Gale which waa just €6.50 a nigh incl WiFi.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

1302 said:


> Plenty of info on our blg. We styed at a couple of barragems and a great site at Gale which waa just €6.50 a nigh incl WiFi.


Thanks to all the above for the info.

I will take another butchers at your blog 1302.

CHEERS

EDIT: 1302, Just looking at your blog (again), so it was only that price when you was there in August?


----------



## 1302

All our stopovers are listed here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stopovers&op=ShowUserStats&userid=9837


----------



## peejay

Hi,

We're not long back from Portugal, we had a month over Sept/Oct so I can't comment on what its like in July/August.

We loved Portugal and found it a lot more laid back than Spain with very friendly natives.

No probs with wildcamping at that time of year and there are quite a few aires around.
Personally I wouldn't bother with the 'all the aires' book as quite simply, it doesn't have 'all' of them and a lot of info was out of date.

We relied mainly on CC-Infos poi's and also the Dutch campercontact ones as a back up along with the campingcarportugal ones.

We don't use campsites but the ones we did see were huge affairs and gave them a wide berth, not our cup of tea at all and tbh we never saw any small campsites at all. That's not to say they don't exist though.

All the Barragems we stayed at were free and no probs putting out tables and chairs.

Wildcamping/aires along the coast no problem but we didn't get as far down as the Algarve so can't comment on that area. Sea was bloomin cold though!

Overall we had a great time and plan to go back again sometime.

I'll be adding a few of the places we used into the database soon so keep an eye out for them.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Pete,

It was after reading your post from a few weeks ago about the Barragems that got us thinking this could be a possibility for us (we can't be paying Campsite rates for 4 of us for 6/8 weeks as it gets expensive).

Ideally, I would like to travel all the way round from Santander, to the Algarve, and back up through Calpe into France then home.

THANKS VERY MUCH for the info.

(I have already paid a small deposit for the Santander crossing just in case).


----------



## 1302

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> EDIT: 1302, Just looking at your blog (again), so it was only that price when you was there in August?


It was/is the same rate year round and no discount for seven weeks stay  but yes €6.50


----------



## 1302

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> EDIT: 1302, Just looking at your blog (again), so it was only that price when you was there in August?


It was/is the same rate year round and no discount for seven weeks stay  but yes €6.50


----------



## Telbell

1302

Thanks for link but when I click on Villa Real the map suggests it's in a rural area and nowhere near "docks"

Can you clarify pse??


----------



## 1302

Telbell said:


> 1302
> 
> Thanks for link but when I click on Villa Real the map suggests it's in a rural area and nowhere near "docks"
> 
> Can you clarify pse??


It closer to the docks than imaginable!!!!

You park up next to the dock warehouse buildings - I'll see if I can get the co-ords and a photo. We were fishing off the dockside whillst admiring the view of Spain over the other side


----------



## 1302

Telbell said:


> 1302
> 
> Can you clarify pse??


Ha ha ha ha :lol: There's two Villa Reals 

Ours was (to give it the full title - Villa Real Santa Antonio) - google that - I just checked (but I couldn't copy and paste the screenshot)

Its right at the South where the lowest part of East Portugal meets the lower part of West Spain 
There is an 'proper aire' just the other side of town towards the castle (which is worth a look) we emptied our waste there. From memory it was free.


----------



## jimedmeades

Hi Ian_n_Suzy
We live on the west coast of Portugal near Figueira da Foz and tour around a lot.
We like to go inland as well as doing the coast.
Great places to stay are the river beaches (praias fluvias) inland. They have crystal clear river water for swimming and many have toilets, showers and public bbq's. The best thing about them is they are free (in fact we have never paid for a campsite in Portugal as many in the central region are not very pleasant and expensive).
Wild camping in Portugal is easy, either on the beach or inland, and the authorities are pretty laid back.
For example, one place we like to go is Mira (not far from where we live). There is a lovely beach and 2 lakes where I love to fish for huge carp. There is a campsite there owned and run by Orbitur. They charge €20.00 per night and it's always pretty much empty. The reason ? Right nextdoor and almost on the beach is a large parking area where we all stay for free ! The local authorities seem to be quite happy that the town has plenty of visitors wherever they stay.
Don't worry about where to stay in central Portugal as wild camping is the norm. I would be very surprised if you even see the police inland !!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Hi,
We toured Portugal for the first time this year in June/July, (crossed on the channel ferry to Calais and took a leisurely drive south). We only used Aires or wild camped and didn't have any problems what so ever. We followed the coast road from the Algarve north towards the Spanish border before cutting across to Coimbra. Most of the aires were free (we even stayed in Lisbon on the marina for nothing) with free services.

The things that did prove to be a bit of a pain and restrictive were the lack of Aires in certain areas which meant that dumping the toilet was the most pressing problem. The aires book is very thin when it comes to Portugal but there are quite a few others in the Camperstop book (we didn't get that until we returned). New aires are springing up all over so keeping your eyes peeled for the motorhome sign becomes a bit of an eye spy contest. Some of the aires we did find had the toilet dump locked and had a phone number to call and a fee to pay in order to get it opened.

Getting water wasn't a problem and next year we will be taking a black plastic waste carrier for the toilet (cheaper than a Thetford cassette and sits quite securely on the cycle rack in between the two bikes).

The other bug bear was due to our lack of preparation as we didn't obtain a portagem and crossed into Portugal near Caceres on a small road (free aire in the grounds of a lovely hilltop fortified village). By not coming into Portugal on the motorway we didn't get the chance to by the portagem at the border. We don't tend to use pay routes but it becomes a real pain trying to avoid them as they are electronic and not like the French peage where you can normally pay at the booth. We would certainly get a portagem just for peace of mind.

If you are interested we logged quite a few of our wildcamp co-ordinates which I can send to you.

Terry


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

jimedmeades said:


> Hi Ian_n_Suzy
> We live on the west coast of Portugal near Figueira da Foz and tour around a lot.
> We like to go inland as well as doing the coast.
> Great places to stay are the river beaches (praias fluvias) inland. They have crystal clear river water for swimming and many have toilets, showers and public bbq's. The best thing about them is they are free (in fact we have never paid for a campsite in Portugal as many in the central region are not very pleasant and expensive).
> Wild camping in Portugal is easy, either on the beach or inland, and the authorities are pretty laid back.
> For example, one place we like to go is Mira (not far from where we live). There is a lovely beach and 2 lakes where I love to fish for huge carp. There is a campsite there owned and run by Orbitur. They charge €20.00 per night and it's always pretty much empty. The reason ? Right nextdoor and almost on the beach is a large parking area where we all stay for free ! The local authorities seem to be quite happy that the town has plenty of visitors wherever they stay.
> Don't worry about where to stay in central Portugal as wild camping is the norm. I would be very surprised if you even see the police inland !!


Thanks to all for the info, appreciated (as always).

Hi Jim, would the laid back approach to wild camping be the same as far South as the Algarve / Albufeira?

Hi, Terry, if you could PM me the Wild Camping co-ordinates that would be great.

Also, I presume this Portagem is something to do with the Tolls? Are the tolls expensive in Portugal (on the whole we would avoid them in France), are the smaller roads a nightmare? Can't they be used without a "Portagem"?

CHEERS


----------



## Telbell

Ha ha ha ha :lol: There's two Villa Reals 

Ours was (to give it the full title - Villa Real Santa Antonio) - google that - I just checked (but I couldn't copy and paste the screenshot)

Its right at the South where the lowest part of East Portugal meets the lower part of West Spain 
There is an 'proper aire' just the other side of town towards the castle (which is worth a look) we emptied our waste there. From memory it was free.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: I thought you must have b****y good eyesight to see Spain from a place about 60mls east of Porto! :wink:

Cheers for that


----------



## jimedmeades

You would have more problems wild camping in the Algarve. We do it but keep inland from the coast when parking up.
The toll road are considerably more expensive than they used to be. We avoid them at all times. Not only due to the cost but you see so much more on national roads. Always nice to come across an old village and stop for a coffee. Plus the new electronic ones are a pain because we always forget to go to a "payshop" and pay the bill so we end up getting a fine through the post. Not a lot of money but annoying. 
My wife is Portuguese and she would happily destroy them all !!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

jimedmeades said:


> You would have more problems wild camping in the Algarve. We do it but keep inland from the coast when parking up.
> The toll road are considerably more expensive than they used to be. We avoid them at all times. Not only due to the cost but you see so much more on national roads. Always nice to come across an old village and stop for a coffee. Plus the new electronic ones are a pain because we always forget to go to a "payshop" and pay the bill so we end up getting a fine through the post. Not a lot of money but annoying.
> My wife is Portuguese and she would happily destroy them all !!


Hi Jim, thanks again for the continued info.

Would the national roads and old villages be easily navigable in a 7.5m Van?

CHEERS


----------



## Telbell

"next year we will be taking a black plastic waste carrier for the toilet "

hmm!! 8O :? 

Just trying to imagine someone squatting over that small orifice on top of the waste container.

(sorry if anyone's having their tea)


----------



## jimedmeades

"portagem" in English is "toll".
Some motorways here still have the booths where you can pay but more and more are changing to the "portagem electronica" system of automatically reading your registration number. These you pay for after you have used the motorway by going to a "payshop". These are usually tobacconists, post offices or shops which display a red and white flag with the word payshop. You tell them you want to pay your "portagem" and you give your registration number (matricula). They look you up on their machine and tell you how much you need to pay. You need to wait a couple of days before going to pay as it sometimes takes that long for your details to come up on their system. Sometimes you may find you don't appear at all ! If so just forget it !
You can probably understand why my beloved would destroy them. She has forgotten to pay her's far more than I have :lol:


----------



## jimedmeades

Mine is 6m and I have no bother at all.
Some of the Portuguese have much bigger and they will pay for nothing !!
Ask my missus ! She's got short arms and very long pockets ! :lol:


----------



## peejay

Tolls is a sore subject for me in Portugal. I was planning to avoid them but thought I'd register for the easy toll at the border just in case.

In our case we crossed at Vilar Formoso. Instructions at the border tell you to go to the next services on the A25 to register.
Its a very simple process, the camera recognises your reg no and you put your credit card in the machine and it links the two together (tried my Caxton card but they don't work), then every time you pass a gantry your card is automatically charged.
We used the A25 on and off across to Aveiro and my card was deducted about €11 a few days later which I thought wasn't too bad.

Once we had got further down the coast we decided to use the motorways again just to avoid Lisbon and head east, when we joined (can't remember which one) I was surprised that we had to take a ticket this time and when we left came to a toll booth. I flashed my receipt for the easytoll along with the ticket but the woman looked at me gone out and wanted money.

What I didn't realise is there are two types of motorway, one electronic payment type and the others manual where you take a ticket and have to pay on exit.

The ones that have 'Portagem' on the signpost are the manual ones where you take a ticket and the electronic ones don't, you live and learn and my fault, should have done more research before we left.

We won't be bothering with them next time we visit.



Pete


----------



## 1302

Regarding the tolls - we tried to pay the 80 cent toll one day with the help of our Portuguese speaking friend who has lived there since 1980 and gave up after visiting two shops anfd the instruction to visit a third 15 km away...

Stick to the old roads as they are just as good and run alongside the new ones


----------



## 1302

Regarding the tolls - we tried to pay the 80 cent toll one day with the help of our Portuguese speaking friend who has lived there since 1980 and gave up after visiting two shops anfd the instruction to visit a third 15 km away...

Stick to the old roads as they are just as good and run alongside the new ones


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Telbell said:


> "next year we will be taking a black plastic waste carrier for the toilet "
> 
> hmm!! 8O :?
> 
> Just trying to imagine someone squatting over that small orifice on top of the waste container.
> 
> (sorry if anyone's having their tea)


He he, marginally better than than the pee pee tree?

Terry


----------



## rugbyken

like peejay we have just returned after spending all of september and early oct there, firstly though we crossed up at cherbourg we went along to Santander to carbarceno elephant park directly below the bay of santander a lovely aire with lots of parking and a free bourne giving waste & wc disposal with freshwater ,

we then went down to braganca just on the border you camp on the terraced car park below the citadel the aires book says camping for 5 there were 31 one night again a free bourne,

about 20 mls south driving down the new rd to Vila real jan noticed a sign for a barragem Arrivo we went there and parked up for two nights there were no facilities but motorhomes were parked at three different sites,

we next visited a commercial aire sjan could do some washing only 5euros inc EHU but the operator comes round in the evening selling his own port which at 5ltrs for 15euros is deadly, i bought 5ltrs of tawny and 10 of ruby.

we did drive through the Douro valley which is both beautiful and spectacular but quite scary at times blind hairpin bends etc but our 7.5mtr 2.3 ducato coped easily,

we next visited barragem de povoa near nisa this used to be in the old aires book but has been removed from the 2nd edition , it has hada major refurb in march 2012 and now boasts full aire facilities with hard standing for a dozen or more vans a modern fully tiled toilet block with cold showers , the best parking is still amongst the trees however with space for a dozen more while we were there the locals turned up and wild camped in tents and a couple of caravans, 

we also visited one of our favourites at Monzarez though not strictly a barragem you park looking out over 20mls across a barragem whilst parked on the terracing below a medieval fortified town

if this september is any judge you will not need to go to the coast for warmth in june & july and the hills are empty.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Ken, thanks for that very informative and excellent post. I am now starting to build up a good picture of what to expect.

Out of interest, I already have the 1st edition Spain & Portugal Aires Book. Is the 2nd edition worth buying, as I believe it is twice the size of the 1st edition?

CHEERS


----------



## 113016

Ian, if you have refillable gas cylinders, you will find plenty of gas stations.
You will also be surprised just how many Portuguese M/H'ers there are and they seem to look after their vans.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Grath said:


> Ian, if you have refillable gas cylinders, you will find plenty of gas stations.
> You will also be surprised just how many Portuguese M/H'ers there are and they seem to look after their vans.


Hi mate, I do have a couple of 11kg Gaslow Tanks.

I am surprised to keep hearing how popular Motorhomes are with the Portuguese, having seen little or nothing of them on our travels.


----------



## 113016

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, if you have refillable gas cylinders, you will find plenty of gas stations.
> You will also be surprised just how many Portuguese M/H'ers there are and they seem to look after their vans.
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised to keep hearing how popular Motorhomes are with the Portuguese, having seen little or nothing of them on our travels.
Click to expand...

Yes, so were we. I think that due to costs, most stay in Portugal.
It was very nice to see their vans looked after, old but good


----------



## jimedmeades

Why would anyone be surprised that the Portuguese "seem to look after their vans" ?
Are they a different species of motorhomer ?


----------



## 113016

jimedmeades said:


> Why would anyone be surprised that the Portuguese "seem to look after their vans" ?
> Are they a different species of motorhomer ?


Please read again.
I said "I was surprised at how many M/H there were" not at how they look after them.


----------



## jimedmeades

I don't think it's anything to do with cost.
I think it's because it's a beautiful country with lots to explore. It's pretty empty with empty roads. The police are not obsessed with moving people on so you can pretty much park anywhere if you're not causing a nuisance or making a mess.
And of course the summer being from April to October helps !


----------



## 113016

Probably a bit of both, costs and why bother travelling further, to another country, when you have it all on your door step and at a lower price, even than Spain.


----------



## jimedmeades

Grath said:


> jimedmeades said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised that the Portuguese "seem to look after their vans" ?
> Are they a different species of motorhomer ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please read again.
> I said "I was surprised at how many M/H there were" not at how they look after them.
Click to expand...

Sorry Grath. My mistake !


----------



## jimedmeades

Grath said:


> Probably a bit of both, costs and why bother travelling further, to another country, when you have it all on your door step and at a lower price, even than Spain.


You're probably right.
It may seem a bit odd but we often spend a week only 15km from where we live.


----------



## 113016

jimedmeades said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimedmeades said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised that the Portuguese "seem to look after their vans" ?
> Are they a different species of motorhomer ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please read again.
> I said "I was surprised at how many M/H there were" not at how they look after them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Grath. My mistake !
Click to expand...

No problem, Jim, it's a lovely country. I have travelled there, on a regular run to the refineries at Sines, Lisboa, and Oporto, many times with my truck, but in those days, I never noticed the M/H's
Lovely people and place.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

I have not mentioned, that our kids will be with us (they will be aged 15 & 13). They tend to enjoy themselves and make the most of whatever / wherever we go.

Are there any places to go, things to see or do that you would recommend with them in mind?

CHEERS


----------



## 113016

Vasco da Gama, camd from Sines

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasco_da_Gama


----------



## jimedmeades

Grath said:


> jimedmeades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimedmeades said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised that the Portuguese "seem to look after their vans" ?
> Are they a different species of motorhomer ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please read again.
> I said "I was surprised at how many M/H there were" not at how they look after them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Grath. My mistake !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, Jim, it's a lovely country. I have travelled there, on a regular run to the refineries at Sines, Lisboa, and Oporto, many times with my truck, but in those days, I never noticed the M/H's
> Lovely people and place.
Click to expand...

We were in Sines, Porto Covo and Vila Nova de Milfontes a couple of weeks ago. Beautiful area.


----------



## 113016

You lucky person Jim.
Ian, when we were there, we managed to get happily stuck, with our van in the pit area for a jet ski championship race and trick event. We were there for a few days.
If you could find out the 2014 fixtures, your kids might enjoy seeing one of the races and displays.
Then you also have the great beaches.


----------



## jimedmeades

Grath said:


> Vasco da Gama, camd from Sines
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasco_da_Gama


Yes we visited his statue overlooking the harbour, and of course :
Vasco da Gama Street
Vasco da Gama Square
Vasco da Gama Harbour
Vasco da Gama Beach
and saw countless restaurants with Vasco da Gama in their name.
So we got the idea there was a link 
:lol:


----------



## 113016

jimedmeades said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vasco da Gama, camd from Sines
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasco_da_Gama
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we visited his statue overlooking the harbour, and of course :
> Vasco da Gama Street
> Vasco da Gama Square
> Vasco da Gama Harbour
> Vasco da Gama Beach
> and saw countless restaurants with Vasco da Gama in their name.
> So we got the idea there was a link
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Been there, done that and even was paid for it as it was works time :lol: Spent many weekends at Sines, and even parked for my weekends on the quay (jetty)

More Jet ski free style


----------



## jimedmeades

Grath said:


> Vasco da Gama, camd from Sines
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasco_da_Gama


The very bloke :

__
https://flic.kr/p/10318038026


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> If you are interested we logged quite a few of our wildcamp co-ordinates which I can send to you.
> 
> Terry


Just have to say a massive THANK YOU to Terry for sending me his list of co-ordinates, it is exactly what we are looking for.

Your a star. CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Quick heads-up, just rang Vicarious Books to see if they had any plans for a 3rd edition Spain & Portugal Aires book (before I bought the 2nd edition). The very helpful lady I spoke to told me there was a 3rd edition "hopefully", to be available for mid November.

So worth holding out if your in the market for this guide book.


----------



## Zepp

Here is another guide book its in French but easy to follow

http://www.amazon.co.uk/guide-aires...423474&sr=8-8&keywords=camping+guide+portugal

We start another adventure 7th Nov we cant wait lol ....also check our block we stayed on a few aires in Portugal

Paul & Lynne


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Zepp said:


> Here is another guide book its in French but easy to follow
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/guide-aires...423474&sr=8-8&keywords=camping+guide+portugal
> 
> We start another adventure 7th Nov we cant wait lol ....also check our block we stayed on a few aires in Portugal
> 
> Paul & Lynne


Just looking at your excellent blog, well impressed with it. THANKS


----------



## rugbyken

I have the first edition portugal and Spain which included quite a few barragems, but for this trip we borrowed a mates second edition and foolishly only flicked through it at home & it was only when we were in Portugal that we realised all the barragems have been missed out of the new one though there are quite a few more aires, luckily a fellow camper at the Braganca aire had the first edition and we were able to copy them down,

A couple of people had the Camperstop book and I was very impressed with that , not quite as detailed or well photographed as 'All the aires' but with far more noted aires as red spots on a good map , though it also covers campsites has co-ords as well, and of course covers most of Europe in one book.

Another tip I recieved out there was to ask a bombieros (thier combined fire & ambulance ) for the location of GPL stations I used this in Vila real which according to all the aires has none and the bombediros showed me two,

Must quickly return to an earlier thread regarding the Osmand+ App we used it all over in particular the blue spot where am I feature and the search facility to show supermarkets in advance and also the fuel and AMTs, certainly improved our trip


----------



## Zepp

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another guide book its in French but easy to follow
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/guide-aires...423474&sr=8-8&keywords=camping+guide+portugal
> 
> We start another adventure 7th Nov we cant wait lol ....also check our block we stayed on a few aires in Portugal
> 
> Paul & Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking at your excellent blog, well impressed with it. THANKS
Click to expand...

Your welcome that was blog lol


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

I'm after a bit of info re possible routes.

Firstly, it is a must that we go to Albufiera / the Algarve at some point as we have fond memories of there, when my Lad was only a few weeks old. So I would set this as the final destination, but looking briefly at the map there looks like a few options. 

Would you head diagonally towards the Algarve region taking in places en route?

Would you head for somewhere specific on the west coast and then head down (Porto? Lisbon? Wherever?).

Would you stick to the northern Spanish coast towards A.Coruna, and then head all the way down the Portuguese Coast?

Would you do something completely different?

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## 1302

Remind me now long you are going for. I have a quick route anda leisurely route that I can share


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

1302 said:


> Remind me now long you are going for. I have a quick route anda leisurely route that I can share


Hi,

We are going for 8 weeks (we initially plan to spend half the time in Portugal and half in Spain. But with starting off in Portugal, we could very well spend all the time in Portugal depending on how it pans out).

CHEERS


----------



## 1302

When we went for a month we sailed to Santander and dropped south via Tomar (lovely place) and then blasted straight down into the Algarve. Trip 2 took us a lot longer :lol: so we came into Portugal in top right hand corner. That allowed us to stay at the magical place that is Almeida (free aire with elec and wifi) and then we went via Salamanca to Tomar again (we have friends who live there) skirting the west coast into the Algarve starting at Sagres. Our blog shows my scribbled on maps


----------



## 1302

PS we stayed in Portugal for 11 weeks  :lol:


----------



## rugbyken

I forgot we also stopped at the lovely aire under the fortress walls at Almeida Molly loved the sheep going back and forth each day to graze in the moat area, a lovely Star fortress , and a little military museum of the peninsula war (think sharpe) until modern times WW11etc a good potted history of Portugal for €3 ,

And how could I forget Tomar the castle starts as a little medieval fort then you go past the cafe and enter the crusaders part , when the Templar knights got kicked out of France this is where they moved to and built there barracks etc, we stayed in the car park underneath rather than the upper aire because some building work was going on we went round the grounds in the evening when we arrived and thought a quick hour or so would see the castle before we moved on 6hrs later we had to go could have gone back again , there are a couple of lovely twin spiral staircases that enable the ones going up not to be seen by the parties descending , rather than part of a building they look like sculptures,


----------



## 1302

Were you following us Ken? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I'm after a bit of info re possible routes.
> 
> Firstly, it is a must that we go to Albufiera / the Algarve at some point as we have fond memories of there, when my Lad was only a few weeks old. So I would set this as the final destination, but looking briefly at the map there looks like a few options.
> 
> Would you head diagonally towards the Algarve region taking in places en route?
> 
> Would you head for somewhere specific on the west coast and then head down (Porto? Lisbon? Wherever?).
> 
> Would you stick to the northern Spanish coast towards A.Coruna, and then head all the way down the Portuguese Coast?
> 
> Would you do something completely different?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.


Ian, I would not go with any pre plan, just go with the flow and find out for yourself what you like. We went via Galicia and it is certainly equally as nice as Portugal. You just have to find the places you like.
We did the whole coast, along Galicia and down to Peniche. Some places we liked, some we did not. maybe next time we will go further south, but not to the Algarve as it is far too touristy for us.
Don't rule out Spain as that north western corner is a real gem.
There are some very nice small places in both countries, you just have to find what YOU like. We have been to lots of places that others have said you must not miss, only to be disappointed. Everybody looks through different eyes and appreciates things in a different way.
Wherever you go, I am sure you will find some nice places that you will enjoy!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Grath said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after a bit of info re possible routes.
> 
> Firstly, it is a must that we go to Albufiera / the Algarve at some point as we have fond memories of there, when my Lad was only a few weeks old. So I would set this as the final destination, but looking briefly at the map there looks like a few options.
> 
> Would you head diagonally towards the Algarve region taking in places en route?
> 
> Would you head for somewhere specific on the west coast and then head down (Porto? Lisbon? Wherever?).
> 
> Would you stick to the northern Spanish coast towards A.Coruna, and then head all the way down the Portuguese Coast?
> 
> Would you do something completely different?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, I would not go with any pre plan, just go with the flow and find out for yourself what you like. We went via Galicia and it is certainly equally as nice as Portugal. You just have to find the places you like.
> We did the whole coast, along Galicia and down to Peniche. Some places we liked, some we did not. maybe next time we will go further south, but not to the Algarve as it is far too touristy for us.
> Don't rule out Spain as that north western corner is a real gem.
> There are some very nice small places in both countries, you just have to find what YOU like. We have been to lots of places that others have said you must not miss, only to be disappointed. Everybody looks through different eyes and appreciates things in a different way.
> Wherever you go, I am sure you will find some nice places that you will enjoy!
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

I completely agree about the pre-plan, it would only be a "loose" idea of our options. Nonetheless, I crave as much info as possible to help make the decisions as and when, and as usual you guys have been awesome (I know so much more today than I did yesterday).

CHEERS


----------



## grouch

Love the barragems and will give you any info you require. However, with two children, the barragems are a bit out on a limb and I would wonder if there was enough to keep them amused.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Apologies for resurrecting this old post of ours, but I have another question quite relevant to the thread.

With it looking like there are a lot of wild camping possibilities, what is the situation like for emptying your toilet cassette. Are there enough Aires that would allow for you to do a day wild, a day on an Aire (to empty and refill). Are there any other options?

(with 4 of us the toilet cassette generally needs emptying once a day).


----------



## peaky

iv e just come back from the Algarve after spending 5 months there, see my blog to give you some ideas....


----------



## grouch

Interesting Blog. Just wondered where the aire was on the outskirts of Alcoutim. We normally stay in the one above the hotel road.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

*Peaky's Blog*

Tried to read it but it wouldn't open......


----------



## jiwawa

We carry a spare cassette, and rotate them. 

It certainly takes the pressure off - Worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## peaky

*Re: Peaky's Blog*



Arrachogaidh said:


> Tried to read it but it wouldn't open......


ive double clicked on my blog and works for me, if not go to [email protected] hope this helps, when I get off the island the blog will resume !!!


----------



## rayrecrok

*Re: Peaky's Blog*



> Arrachogaidh"]Tried to read it but it wouldn't open......


Hey up.

Right click with your mouse which will make a drop down box, just click on open link and it should open for you. :wink:

ray.


----------



## christine1310

Here are a couple of links you might find interesting.

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/areasServico?l=english

http://www.praiasfluviais.pt


----------



## Easyriders

Many of the best barragems are in Alto Alentejo, where we are now.

Kids here are unspoiled, but there are sports facilities and swimming pools in even the smallest towns.

People are very friendly, your kids will soon make friends with Portuguese kids (who have their hols from mid June until Sept). 

I would advise you to avoid Algarve, except for the extreme east (Tavira to the Spanish border), or the extreme west (but here, be aware that the sea can be dangerous, as is true on much of the west coast).

Mid Algarve is, unfortunately, "Blackpool on sea", like most of the Spanish costas.

Inland Portugal is so beautiful. Give it a try!


----------

